# Question about a rom to use



## arehexes (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm looking for a rom to turn my phone more or less into a mp3 player and disable the cellphone radio, is there such a rom to do this?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

No there isn't but why don't you pick a blur ROM like VXL for battery life and use airplane mode

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

^ - That.

Vortex Reloaded or Liberty are good choices since Blur has really good battery life (stunning, I know). Then just pick your favorite media player and off you go.


----------



## arehexes (Aug 15, 2012)

ok thanks for the tips


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

No problem

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## FailboatCaptain (Aug 17, 2012)

You could also just flash this and remove all phone functionality:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25016-modany-phone-any-rom-wi-fi-only-mode-disable-cell-radio/

I did the same thing with my Droid X...worked perfect and I don't have to worry about accidentally turning the cell radio on.


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Alternatively add this line to the bottom of your build.prop to disable radios 
persist.ril.uart.flowctrl=0

To enable radios just remove that line. Note, will disable calls and sms also

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

